# X-pipe?



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

ive got a K&N CAI and flowmasters...not worried too much about performance, just sound. what would(if any) adding the x pipe benefit me? any suggestions?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Add a x-pipe and lt headers for a more deeper throatier sound and performance.


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

hey tried to post the link here but it didn't work for some reason. Do this 

1. click the search button up top 
2. click advanced search 
3. search by user name
4. type my name ( GTO6) in the window
5 go to the secend page, then click the link " give this a listen"

there youll see the link i wanted to post, sorry for all the work for something so simple. .lol I hope itll help your decision at least


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is the link:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10314


----------

